

Work less, when you are working less. - jgnatch
http://blog.virali.ca/?p=13

======
milagrosg
I really like this new perspective. I'll put it in practice! And it was a
great post, so congrats!

------
lovepeanuts
Interesting point... Although I find a good coffee enough inspiration to get
the job done.

------
agustintonna
Great post. Simple, accurate and true.

